# Mysis Shrimp



## Waters (Feb 10, 2017)

Any issues with feeding juvenile RBP mysis? Mine go nuts for it....I already have it since I feed it to my saltwater fish. It is more nutritious than some of the other shrimp available....I just haven't seen them referenced at all when talking about feeding shrimp?


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i see no issues with it...i used to feed it to my Ps and they were fine.


----------

